
Bitcloud - aburan28
http://bitcloudproject.org/w/Main_Page
======
Aqueous
Don't really understand what you mean by decentralized systems of trust.

If nodes decide to be dishonest the my data becomes unavailable, correct? The
reason for the BlockChain is that some - even many - nodes can be dishonest
and as long as a majority of them are honest I still have access to my data
and/or funds. How do you propose to work this in a distributed node pool where
it seems like if a few nodes break off then I can no longer access my data?
Correct me if I'm wrong.

Unless you have a system where concenssus is byzantine-resilient, and access
to my data is highly redundant, this can't work.

The reason the BlockChain works isn't simply because miners are being paid to
mine. They aren't paid to be trustworthy - in fact, they are paid to remove
trust from the equation. BitCoin can get away with this because there is a
cryptographic guarantee built into the blocks they mine - so you don't have to
trust them.

